# Possible battery improvement fixes for new ICS leak



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

I know a lot of people have been having issues with the cpu always being at the max in the new ICS leak. I have made these changes in SetCpu under the "Governor" tab and have some better luck with battery life and getting the other CPU freq's to trigger. I was wondering if anyone else with SetCpu could test these and let me know how they work for you? These are my best attempt at a balanced performance/battery combination. They can be tweaked more for your preference obviously.

I have only tested these in SetCpu with Ondemand and noop. Please don't ask me about other apps to use, I have no idea. I just have a general understanding of these settings (not an expert by any means) and wanted to lend a hand.

I've also read the lack of deep sleep can be caused by lack of ICS android switching back to usb-not-connected mode after being charged, because android doesn't deep sleep while charging. The quick fix they recommended was rebooting your phone to reset the system mode. I must say, even though a restart kills about 5% of my battery, I've left my mostly alone for an hour and have yet to drop 1%... I seriously think there might be something to this. I will report back with more as the day goes on.


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

It should also be noted I use a screen off profile to set cpu min-max to 245-245.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## hypnote (Jul 25, 2011)

Giving these a shot to see if they'll help out the horrendous battery drain. I'll report if I notice any major difference.

Thanks


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah it is pretty bad, and not only that, it will randomly lock up for a second or two, then fly, and then lock up again. Not sure how much these tweaks will help, but there isn't much to try until the the Kernel devs can get the source.


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

I've also read the lack of deep sleep can be caused by lack of ICS android switching back to usb-not-connected mode after being charged, because android doesn't deep sleep while charging. The quick fix they recommended was rebooting your phone to reset the system mode. I must say, even though a restart kills about 5% of my battery, I've left my mostly alone for an hour and have yet to drop 1%... I seriously think there might be something to this. I will report back with more as the day goes on.


----------



## Cornflake (Sep 3, 2011)

Alright - I'm testing it on mine too with your settings to see if I get the same results. If it works, that'll be amazing! Cheers mate...


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Just installed setcpu and didn't set anything and it stopped staying maxed out.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Just installed setcpu and didn't set anything and it stopped staying maxed out.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Hmm, odd, I actually had to change the values otherwise it was maxed out 24/7, my phone was on fire lol


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Like they say everyones phones act differently lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

hellboy, did you have any other apps that may tweak your stuff like romtoolbox or system tuner?


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Like they say everyones phones act differently lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


yeah apparently, I stared at setcpu for like 5 minutes watching it at max cpu before I started tweaking stuff just to make sure I wasn't going to do all this testing for nothing lol. Now I'm curious to see if just installing setcpu alone or installing and tweaking setcpu will help more.


----------



## norman1080 (Dec 5, 2011)

I sent it up via your recommended settings. 
Now I will waiting and see the outcome. 
I am sure it can't hurt trying something to better the leak. 
Thanks!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

norman1080 said:


> I sent it up via your recommended settings.
> Now I will waiting and see the outcome.
> I am sure it can't hurt trying something to better the leak.
> Thanks!
> ...


Hope it helps you! It still doesn't fix the whole lag issue, that's beyond what I can fix lol, but those should help keep the cpu frequency under control. If you research what each setting does I'm sure you could tweak it more to your liking. I don't recommend favoring low frequencies a whole lot though.. that made my phone practically unusable lol.


----------



## norman1080 (Dec 5, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks for your input. I will be sure to check/report back with what's happen on my TBolt. Thanks again dood!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pfunk (Aug 21, 2012)

I did the set CPU settings and screen off profile 245/245 95 priority. I also went into settings and in developers settings turned off both animations and set background process limit to 4. Dunno if it helped with bateery but made it noticeably snappier.


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

did you also try a reboot once you pull off the charger? That MAY be a workaround to the deep sleep issue (more detailed in op of why).


----------



## dcjamies (Aug 22, 2011)

I ran the leak with SetCPU installed with a screen off profile of 245/368 and didn't really see much difference than without it on this leak. I teach school and was at <50% by the end of the school day when I normally am at 65%-70% on GingerBreakRock (stock rooted, deodexed, debloated) with IMO's lean kernal. Had to go back. However, if you see good results with these settings, I may give the leak another go. Otherwise, will wait until devs have had a chance to dig into the leak and make it amazing.


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

dcjamies said:


> I ran the leak with SetCPU installed with a screen off profile of 245/368 and didn't really see much difference than without it on this leak. I teach school and was at <50% by the end of the school day when I normally am at 65%-70% on GingerBreakRock (stock rooted, deodexed, debloated) with IMO's lean kernal. Had to go back. However, if you see good results with these settings, I may give the leak another go. Otherwise, will wait until devs have had a chance to dig into the leak and make it amazing.


You are always welcome too! Might be better for you to wait to see how people that have tried it think it is though. Between the setcpu settings and the possible deep sleep work around, I'm curious to see how other people's phones respond.


----------



## pfunk (Aug 21, 2012)

Guys I've come to the conclusion that setCPU wasn't working correctly. It was always starting and stopping...just buggy. So I went on the market and installed system tuner! Much more in depth app and it shows current frequencies, allows screenoff profile, and many more tweaks! I am almost positive its helping already batterywise. Love the app so far!


----------



## Slim (Mar 23, 2012)

Does this ICS with this new version of Sense still have the bug where the dialer keeps running in the background?


----------



## frellingfrakker (Dec 22, 2011)

I used SetCPU to change the governor to OnDemand and the max speed to 768. I've been unplugged for almost 9 hours today and I'm at 57%. Low usage today but still pretty good. I have noticed a little more lag with the lowered max though.

Tapatalked from the Thundershed!


----------



## hypnote (Jul 25, 2011)

I get significant drain while in calls despite the changes I make with SetCPU. Yeah, I still use my phone to do that sometimes.


----------



## Cornflake (Sep 3, 2011)

This is from moderate to low usage today. Was on wifi for most of it, but still pretty good considering

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carycooke (Oct 17, 2011)

how do i make a off screen profile of 245/245? with setcpu 3.0.7​


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

carycooke said:


> how do i make a off screen profile of 245/245? with setcpu 3.0.7​


Open the app. Go to profiles tab. Hit + icon 2nd in from the right at the top of the screen. To the right of "turn on when" is a + icon, select it. Select screen on/off from the list. A dialog box pops up. It should say screen off in the box, if so, select save. From here, you need to select next at the bottom right of the current screen. On the next screen,You should see two bars, the top bar is CPU Max, the bottom CPU min. Slide both bars to 245 and select your governor, scheduler, and notification options below if you wish. Go to the next screen and select the priority of your profile. After your profile is configured and saved, you can press the list icon to the far right of your profile in the list to edit it if you need to. A good screen off CPU profile can improve battery life on just about any rom.


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

I honestly think the battery drain is due to the radios. After I got my Rezound I started using my bolt for games and music on airplane mode all the time, and it lasted from friday til monday night with roughly 45% left. And that was with 10-15 hours of music and gaming(I traveled a lot this weekend).


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Obaterista93 said:


> I honestly think the battery drain is due to the radios. After I got my Rezound I started using my bolt for games and music on airplane mode all the time, and it lasted from friday til monday night with roughly 45% left. And that was with 10-15 hours of music and gaming(I traveled a lot this weekend).


Yeah its well known the radios are a big drain. My old Droid incredible I charged it fully one day and forgot about it for about a month (basically lost it lol) when I found it the battery still had about :65 percent left. I could play music for days and still have lots of battery left. The battery lasted longer this way than my old iPod touch.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Droid Incredible? whaaaaaa? Even with custom ROMs and kernels, I had the worst luck with battery life on that thing... Seidio ftw.


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

Never tried their batteries, but I'm loving their active case for my TB. It held up after a little sidewalk skipping when I decided to move my arm but not before getting a grip on my phone; no damage at all. Plus I like how it it's exoskeleton also holds the soft cover in place so when I pull it out of my pocket, I'm not digging in my pocket once it's out looking for the silicon covering haha.


----------

